
Map Caps Lock to Escape on Windows, Linux, and Mac - uncap
https://github.com/susam/uncap
======
phs318u
While it was interesting to see how key remapping is done on different
platforms, for me the specific mapping in question - ESC vs CAPSLOCK - is a
lot of muscle memory to unlearn. I’ve been going top-left for ESC since the
Amiga 500.

(Edited to add:) But I’m not a huge Vi user so clearly I’m not the target
audience.

